# Logitech G430 mit OBS problem



## ffgameszocker (24. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Problem das mein Logitech G430 immer den Sound ausschaltet sodass ich nix mehr höre.
Es passiert immer , wenn ich eine Aufnahme in OBS starte , im TS passiert es manchmal auch und Manchmal auch ohne Grund. Selbst wenn ich das Headset rausdtecke hör ich trotzdem nichts.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen weil ich kein Bock habe den PC immer wieder neuzustarten und ich wieder aufnehmen möchte.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2016)

Wäre es möglich, dass du bei der Aufnahme die interne Soundkarte/Onboardsound aktivierst? Denn dann wäre das Headset deaktiviert, zumindest wenn du es per USB nutzt. 

Wenn der Ton weg ist: check mal bei Systemsteuerung, Sound, Wiedergabegeräte => ist das Headset dort dann noch aktiv als Standardgerät?


----------



## ffgameszocker (25. Januar 2016)

1. Wie macht man das? Damit kenne ich mich nicht aus.
2. Ja das Headset ist aktiv als Standartgerät. das ist ja das komische...


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2016)

ffgameszocker schrieb:


> 1. Wie macht man das? Damit kenne ich mich nicht aus.
> 2. Ja das Headset ist aktiv als Standartgerät. das ist ja das komische...


 also, wenn es Standardgerät ist und du nix hörst, dann muss das ein Defekt oder ein Softwarebug sein - was genau ist denn OBS? Kannst du es denn auch ohne USB anschließen, also kann man es am Onboardsound anschließen? Oder hat das eh kein USB? 

Was für ein Windows hast du?


----------



## ffgameszocker (25. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich mein Pc neustarte geht es ja wieder. OBS (Open Broadcaster Software) ist ein kostenloses Aufnahmeprogramm.
Man könnte es ohne USB anschließen aber leider geht das an meinen Laptop nicht da ich nicht die passende Anschlüsse hab.
Ich nutze Windows 8.1 (noch, überlege grad ob ich upgraden soll).


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2016)

ffgameszocker schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Pc neustarte geht es ja wieder. OBS (Open Broadcaster Software) ist ein kostenloses Aufnahmeprogramm.
> Man könnte es ohne USB anschließen aber leider geht das an meinen Laptop nicht da ich nicht die passende Anschlüsse hab.
> Ich nutze Windows 8.1 (noch, überlege grad ob ich upgraden soll).


 An sich hat doch jedes Laptop nen Kopfhörerausgang und einen Micro-Eingang ^^  Schau da mal genau nach - oft haben die Buchsen auch Mehrfachfunktionen, zB der "Line in" ist auch "Mic in", wenn man es in den Treibern einstellt,

Sind denn ALLE Treiber fürs Notebook aktuell? Und gibt es fürs Headset vlt neuere? Kann/muss man vlt in OBS erst in den Optionen die Aufnahme- und Wiedergabe-Geräte festlegen, die man dort nutzen will?


----------

